
Ask HN: SaaS pricing vs. self-hosted pricing - twa927
I&#x27;m looking for some examples of products offered both as SaaS and a self-hosted option. Is one-time payment the common method? Does the price should depend on a size of a company?
======
cauterized
I'll throw Atlassian's products into the mix. I've personally only used their
SaaS versions, but believe they charge on a recurring basis in several tiers
by number of seats in both cases.

------
ckluis
Activecollab has saas vs self-hosted.

~~~
twa927
Thanks for the example. I expected a higher price for the self-hosted version:
it's only 3 months worth of the highest saas plan.

~~~
ckluis
Fairly limited support, charge for install/upgrade assistance, and no need to
worry about hosting/resources/scaling. They can still charge a fee in a year
for license to new upgrades.

------
banterfoil
Not sure if it matches your criteria. But the only thing I could think of
would be OpenStack

~~~
twa927
Isn't OpenStack just an open source project? Ie. it doesn't sell anything.

~~~
banterfoil
Correct, I misunderstood the question. I thought OP was asking for examples
where you could purchase a SAAS service or choose to have it self hosted.

------
NetStrikeForce
GitLab I think does that.

